# مشروع تخرج تحلية المياه بواسطة r.o



## zicooo_10 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني انا جيديد بالمنتدى وارجو انا افيد واستفيد


... ارجو منكم مساعدتي ... انا طالب هندسه .... مشروع تخرجي عن وحدات تحلية المياه r.o ولي فيها خبرة طويله لكن اريد افكار جيده للمشروع يمكن تطبيقها والاستفاده منها ... افكار عملية .. يمكن تطبيقها .... ولكم مني الشكر الجزيل ... بارك الله فيكم


واي سؤال (ضمن اسئله شائعه ) عن محطات التحليه ان شاء الله نجيب عليه بحسب قدرتنا


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

